# Rate this north Atlantid Prince Charming



## mido the slayer (Apr 1, 2019)

Very good looking and top tier coloring. despite his cuckish vibe


----------



## DarknLost (Apr 1, 2019)

Cock/10


----------



## dogtown (Apr 1, 2019)

Isn’t that good looking/10


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 1, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> Cock/10


Mogs you


----------



## future chadlite (Apr 1, 2019)

a good looking indid mogs an ugly north atlantid stop this phenotype cope and take the LOOKS PILL


----------



## rockndogs (Apr 1, 2019)

he mogs THE ENTIRE LOOKISM COMMUNITY


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 1, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> a good looking indid mogs an ugly north atlantid stop this phenotype cope and take the LOOKS PILL









> Indian
> good looking



Pick one


----------



## future chadlite (Apr 1, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> View attachment 36030
> 
> 
> 
> Pick one


im not even indian im just saying ur phenotype worshipping doesnt make any sense, a good looking _insertanyphenotype_ mogs an ugly north atlantid


----------



## dogtown (Apr 1, 2019)

@mido the slayer your not even North Atlantid stfu you dumb curry bitch


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 1, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> im not even indian im just saying ur phenotype worshipping doesnt make any sense, a good looking _insertanyphenotype_ mogs an ugly north atlantid








Just be north atlantid


If you're not an anthrocel then this is a phenotype that is mostly common in west euro You can not be north atlantid and ugly They have nordic features but with dark hair basically you cannot be ugly




lookism.net






dogtown said:


> @mido the slayer your not even North Atlantid stfu you dumb curry bitch


I’m pontid Mediterranean with Atlantid influence you phaggot


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 1, 2019)

Imagine not being North Atlantid


----------



## future chadlite (Apr 1, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> Just be north atlantid
> 
> 
> If you're not an anthrocel then this is a phenotype that is mostly common in west euro You can not be north atlantid and ugly They have nordic features but with dark hair basically you cannot be ugly
> ...


no one gives a shit about your phenotype cope, good looking = good looking
the reason u see north atlantid in movies like james bond is because hollywood is run by britcels with money who want to prove theyre the best lol
a mulatto with green eyes mogs any fucking atlantid on the planet
and so is modelling


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 1, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Imagine not being North Atlantid


i know right people here are coping hard when 95% of Hollywood actors are atlantid/north atlantid


future chadlite said:


> no one gives a shit about your phenotype cope, good looking = good looking
> the reason u see north atlantid in movies like james bond is because hollywood is run by britcels with money who want to prove theyre the best lol
> *a mulatto with green eyes mogs any fucking atlantid on the planet
> and so is modelling*


----------



## future chadlite (Apr 1, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> i know right people here are coping hard when 95% of Hollywood actors are *atlantid/north atlantid*
> 
> View attachment 36035


*IT'S BECAUSE IT'S BEEN RUN BY THEM SINCE THE 20S LOL, THE BEST ACTORS AND MOST KNOWN SLAYER ACTORS ARE ITALIANS KEEP CRYING FOR THEM*


----------



## fobos (Apr 1, 2019)

8


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 1, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> *IT'S BECAUSE IT'S BEEN RUN BY THEM SINCE THE 20S LOL, THE BEST ACTORS AND MOST KNOWN SLAYER ACTORS ARE ITALIANS KEEP CRYING FOR THEM*


as you said good looking is = good looking but 
but on average north atlantids/atlantid are the best looking on average 

keep coping with your low class BBC pic


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 1, 2019)

Dark hair and light eyes is the ideal colouring combination, anything else is cope. Skin tone is mostly irrelevant.


----------



## future chadlite (Apr 1, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Dark hair and light eyes is the ideal colouring combination, anything else is cope. Skin tone is mostly irrelevant.


unless shitskin hindu


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 1, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Dark hair and light eyes is the ideal colouring combination, anything else is cope. Skin tone is mostly irrelevant.


light tan or fair is ideal on that phenotype 

the biggest slayers I know are north atlantids 

sean opry, alain delon, also chico have north atlantid admixture 

and other many actors


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 1, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> unless shitskin hindu


Yeah fair enough. Even that would look decent with light eyes though.


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Apr 1, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Dark hair and light eyes is the ideal colouring combination, anything else is cope. Skin tone is mostly irrelevant.



nah bro




This guy defo mogs

this guy


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 1, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> nah bro
> View attachment 36037
> 
> This guy defo mogs
> ...


Over for the second guy


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 1, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> nah bro
> View attachment 36037
> 
> This guy defo mogs
> ...



secend guy looks ethnic tbh


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Apr 1, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Over for the second guy



Truest of cels


mido the slayer said:


> secend guy looks ethnic tbh


----------



## dogtown (Apr 1, 2019)

@mido the slayer stop the cope pajeet, your not North Atlantid, fucking spoiler delon isn’t the psl8 you think he is either


----------



## future chadlite (Apr 1, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> secend guy looks ethnic tbh


second guy is probably syrian or lebanese and jfl if u think foids care, he outslays the first cuck in every situation


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 1, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> Truest of cels
> 
> 
> View attachment 36042
> ...


the second guy will settle for brown deathethnic curry


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 1, 2019)

dogtown said:


> @mido the slayer stop the cope pajeet, your not North Atlantid, fucking spoiler delon isn’t the psl8 you think he is either


Delon is 7.5 at least


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 1, 2019)

dogtown said:


> @mido the slayer stop the cope pajeet, your not North Atlantid, fucking spoiler delon isn’t the psl8 you think he is either







The god finds your comment hideous 

Just end it


----------



## dogtown (Apr 1, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Delon is 7.5 at least











No he isn’t, opry mogs him hard, delon is clearly good looking but not 7.5


----------



## belnar93 (Apr 1, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Isn’t that good looking/10


Mogs everyone here.


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Apr 1, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> View attachment 36044
> 
> The god finds your comment hideous
> 
> Just end it



sorry boyo but this guy mogs ur idol to beyond the stars


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 1, 2019)

dogtown said:


> View attachment 36045
> View attachment 36046
> 
> 
> No he isn’t, opry mogs him hard, delon is clearly good looking but not 7.5


What do you reckon then?


----------



## dogtown (Apr 1, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> What do you reckon then?



7psl no higher haloed by his status but @mido the slayer is too retarded too understand that.


belnar93 said:


> Mogs everyone here.



Of course...


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 1, 2019)

dogtown said:


> 7psl no higher haloed by his status but @mido the slayer is too retarded too understand that.


im 6 psl no way Alain is 7 PSL he is 8-8.5

alain harmony makes the biggest pussy wet

keep coping with your chad Pitt pic


----------



## dogtown (Apr 1, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> im 6 psl no way Alain is 7 PSL he is 8-8.5
> 
> alain harmony makes the biggest pussy wet



Your fucking retarded


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 1, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> the biggest pussy



@chadisnow


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 1, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Your fucking retarded


you are low IQ 

inject T ASAP


----------



## dogtown (Apr 1, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> you are low IQ
> 
> inject T ASAP



Whatever let’s you cope pajeet


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 1, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Whatever let’s you cope pajeet


Whatever help you sleep


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Apr 1, 2019)

North Atlantid masterrace.


----------



## rockndogs (Apr 1, 2019)

Niggers dont mog shit


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Apr 1, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> no one gives a shit about your phenotype cope, good looking = good looking
> the reason u see north atlantid in movies like james bond is because hollywood is run by britcels with money who want to prove theyre the best lol
> a mulatto with green eyes mogs any fucking atlantid on the planet
> and so is modelling


What's your obsession with niggers and mulattos


----------



## future chadlite (Apr 1, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> What's your obsession with niggers and mulattos


i dont have an obsession with niggers or mulattos, the only reason i have this profile pic is in memory of beautifulbones


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 1, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> i dont have an obsession with niggers or mulattos, the only reason i have this profile pic is in memory of beautifulbones


cope you like niggers and this guy look like gangster low class primitive


----------



## future chadlite (Apr 1, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> cope you like niggers and this guy look like gangster low class primitive


lol stfu pajeet , ur indian u cant even speak @dogtown put this cuck in his place


----------



## dogtown (Apr 1, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> lol stfu pajeet , ur indian u cant even speak @dogtown put this cuck in his place



@mido the slayer of your part of this ‘amazing pheno group’ why are you incel ?


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 1, 2019)

dogtown said:


> @mido the slayer of your part of this ‘amazing pheno group’ why are you incel ?


I’m not I’m normie/high tier normie 

5-6/10 but I like this site and I love taking about looks and I love talking shit about women


----------



## dogtown (Apr 1, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> I’m not I’m normie/high tier normie
> 
> 5-6/10 but I like this site and I love taking about looks and I love talking shit about women



Lay count and last fuck ?


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 1, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> lol stfu pajeet , ur indian u cant even speak @dogtown put this cuck in his place


I’m not Indian you low iq ? I’m Turkish/Arab 
With French ancestors


dogtown said:


> Lay count and last fuck ?


Virgin ? but don’t shame me I just don’t try


----------



## TBOLT (Apr 1, 2019)

The cuck vibe is strong in the second one.


----------



## future chadlite (Apr 1, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> I’m not Indian you low iq ? I’m Turkish/Arab
> With French ancestors
> 
> Virgin ? but don’t shame me I just don’t try


are u algerian or moroccan, im moroccan


----------



## Deleted member 1084 (Apr 1, 2019)

No north atlantid phenotype for your height


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 1, 2019)

Paretocel said:


> No north atlantid phenotype for your height


At least I’m 176 cm


future chadlite said:


> are u algerian or moroccan, im moroccan


Omg are you that low IQ? 
No wonder why Africa is shithole ??


----------



## Deleted member 1084 (Apr 1, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> At least I’m 176 cm


Mogs me by 2 cm, and I'm from northern parts of europe (germany, england, ireland) so I'm supposed to be much taller than that. Your height is very normal for a Mediterranean ethnic background, even above average.


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 1, 2019)

Paretocel said:


> Mogs me by 2 cm, and I'm from northern parts of europe (germany, england, ireland) so I'm supposed to be much taller than that. Your height is very normal for a Mediterranean ethnic background, even above average.


Yea I’m 19 I might grow an inch because my brother went from 5:10 to 6 foot now by the age of 21 I hope I will grow more

I’m Pontid Mediterranean 
(Google it) LOL


----------



## future chadlite (Apr 1, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> At least I’m 176 cm
> 
> Omg are you that low IQ?
> No wonder why Africa is shithole ??


u said ur arab with french ancestry lol, thats basically every algerian, thats why i asked you monkey


----------



## Deleted member 1084 (Apr 1, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> Yea I’m 19 I might grow an inch because my brother went from 5:10 to 6 foot now by the age of 21 I hope I will grow more
> 
> I’m Pontid Mediterranean
> (Google it) LOL


No height for your Pontid Mediterranean phenotype


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 1, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> u said ur arab with french ancestry lol, thats basically every algerian, thats why i asked you monkey


I’m not I’m Turkish/northern Iraqi with French ancestors


Paretocel said:


> No height for your Pontid Mediterranean phenotype


Over for me tbh


----------



## future chadlite (Apr 1, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> I’m not I’m Turkish/northern Iraqi with French ancestors
> 
> Over for me tbh


why are u mentioning french as if ur some north atlantid guy lol, ur a shitskin jfl


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 1, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> why are u mentioning french as if ur some north atlantid guy lol, ur a shitskin jfl


Sure I’m shitskin 





Show me your hands you nigger


----------



## future chadlite (Apr 1, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> Sure I’m shitskin
> View attachment 36091
> 
> Show me your hands you nigger


my cock goes in vagina, ur cock goes into those small wrist hands


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 1, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> my cock goes in vagina, ur cock goes into those small wrist hands


Cause I’m Mediterranean we naturally have small hands and feet 

And naturally slender

That’s how god made us and I’m not insecure about it

Stop this nonsense


----------



## future chadlite (Apr 1, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> Cause I’m Mediterranean we naturally have small hands and feet
> 
> And naturally slender
> 
> ...


im mediterranean too boyo, my hand color is similar to ur ive posted my pics multiple times


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 1, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> im mediterranean too boyo, my hand color is similar to ur ive posted my pics multiple times


I’m med + French

Pontid Mediterranean + Atlantid or north Atlantid admixture

What’s your PSL?


----------



## dogtown (Apr 1, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> I’m med + French
> 
> Pontid Mediterranean + Atlantid or north Atlantid admixture
> 
> What’s your PSL?



Your are not North Atlantid lmao


----------



## Coping (Apr 1, 2019)

This guy *blacks *him


----------



## dogtown (Apr 1, 2019)

Coping said:


> View attachment 36093
> This guy *blacks *him



*BRUTAL BBC PILL*


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 1, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Your are not North Atlantid lmao


Do you know what’s north Atlantid? Do you what they look like


----------



## dogtown (Apr 1, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> Do you know what’s north Atlantid? Do you what they look like




Post your pics we can compare


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 1, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Post your pics we can compare


I already did I’m not going to post it again 

Maybe on the pm not here


----------



## dogtown (Apr 1, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> I already did I’m not going to post it again
> 
> Maybe on the pm not here



Post here don’t be high inhib


----------



## future chadlite (Apr 1, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> I’m med + French
> 
> Pontid Mediterranean + Atlantid or north Atlantid admixture
> 
> What’s your PSL?


5.5psl average rating with slayer roided body


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 1, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Post here don’t be high inhib


I can’t people will use my pic to make fun of

Pm or death


----------



## dogtown (Apr 1, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> I can’t people will use my pic to make fun of
> 
> Pm or death



I’m not rating you lmao, just comparing pheno


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 1, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> 5.5psl average rating with slayer roided body


Nice I heard roid is bad for skin and other side effects 

I suggest you build naturally for your health


----------



## future chadlite (Apr 1, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> Nice I heard roid is bad for skin and other side effects
> 
> I suggest you build naturally for your health


Not really it made my skin better


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 1, 2019)

dogtown said:


> I’m not rating you lmao, just comparing pheno


I’m part Atlantid not fully Atlantid about 40%-50%

Anyway




This pic is kinda cuckish
I’m kinda bloated here


----------



## dogtown (Apr 1, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> I’m part Atlantid not fully Atlantid about 40%-50%
> 
> Anyway
> View attachment 36095
> ...



You look better than last time.

No blue eyes, can’t be a true North Atlantid like me it’s ogre


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 1, 2019)

dogtown said:


> You look better than last time.
> 
> No blue eyes, can’t be a true North Atlantid like me it’s ogre


I said I’m part Atlantid/north Atlantid 

I’m pontid med + Atlantid


future chadlite said:


> Not really it made my skin better


That’s cool


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Apr 1, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> I’m part Atlantid not fully Atlantid about 40%-50%
> 
> Anyway
> View attachment 36095
> ...



jfl what is up with those cucked eyes. You need to squintmaxx


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 1, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> jfl what is up with those cucked eyes. You need to squintmaxx



That’s me opening my eyes wide 

What would you classify me?


----------

